# 때문에요/때문이에요



## irani11

안냐세용~


I got an email from an american friend. He wrote,


*"이걸 읽었을때 웃어야 했습니다, 미국사람 너무 많이 -교육받은 사람도, 오바마 대통령도! - 같은 실수를 하기 때문에요!"*

Context: I made a mistake in writing to him that happened to be one of the mistakes many american do as well.


==============================

 By omitting the part in parenthesis, we get,

이걸 읽었을 때 웃어야 했습니다, 미국사람들 너무 많이 같은 실수를 하기때문에요.

I believe this sounds okay, but not very good, though we all understand what the sentence means. I would simply say, 
이걸 읽었을 때 웃어야 했습니다. 미국사람들 너무 많이 같은 실수를 하거든요.


If I rewrite it,

이거 읽었을 때 웃을 수밖에 없었던 게, 미국 사람들도 이런 실수 아주 많이 하거든요.
 - speaking in person
이걸 읽었을 때 웃을 수밖에 없었습니다. 왜냐면 미국 사람들도 너무 많이 같은 실수를 하니까요.
 - writing


If I stick to the original, I'll tweak a bit and say 때문이에요.
이걸 읽었을 때 웃어야 했습니다. 미국사람들 너무 많이 같은 실수를 하기 때문이에요.


In this particular example, would you say the original is fine as it is or the one with 때문이에요  sounds better? I'm really confused between these two. 
Can anyone verify this and explain whether we need to put '이' there?


----------



## Superhero1

1. 이걸 읽었을 때, 저는 웃을 수밖에 없었어요. 왜냐하면 미국 사람들도 그와 같은 실수를 많이 하기 때문이에요.
2. 이걸 읽었을 때, 웃을 수밖에 없었어요. 많은 미국 사람들도, 심지어 저명한 인사들도 똑같은 실수를 많이 하기 때문이에요.
3. (저는) 그것을 읽고 나서 웃을 수밖에 없었어요. 미국 사람들 역시, 그와 같은 실수를 많이 하기 때문이에요.
4. 그것을 읽고 나서 웃을 수밖에 없었어요. 저명한 인사들도 비슷한 실수를 범하기 때문이에요.


Example 1,2,3,4 are all authentic korean sentences but I recommend Example 3 or 4 in writing.

In speaking situation, I would say, "저 그거 읽고 엄청 웃었어요. 미국인들도 그런 실수 자주 하거든요." or "저 그거 읽고 엄청 웃었어요. 미국인들도 자주 틀리거든요 그거"

I should emphasise that if you end your sentence '-다.' and '-요.' in the same context, it sounds weird. So, you have to choose one ending.


To answer your question about putting '이', '이에요' is a formal word, and '예요' is its contracted form. We don't use only '에요' with a noun. 
'에요' always needs '-이-' or '아니-'. So you just memorise '이에요' and '아니에요'.



If there is a bottom consonant before '이에요', Using '이에요' is natural and vice versa.

For example,

이것은 공이에요. (It is a ball.) -> 공 has bottom consonant 'ㅇ'. 
이것은 소예요. (It is a cow.) -> 소 hasn't any bottom consonant.
이것은 연필이에요. (It is a pencial.) -> 필 has bottom consonant 'ㄹ'
그는 의사예요. (He is a doctor.) -> 사 hasn't any bottom consonant.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

I want to add one more thing.

There's another usage about '요' in spoken Korean. It's quite different from your question, but I reckon you will be embarrased when you see or hear the expression what I introduce below.


In colloquial use, we say '때문에요' depends on the situation. (Actually, it is not 때문+에요. It is 때문에+요)

For example,

너 왜 병원에 입원했어? 감기 때문에요. 

너 왜 늦었어? David 때문에요.

As mentioned earlier, It's a spoken situation and an informal usage a bit. 
You should notice that we don't use '때문에요' in a thesis or official documents but it may use in literary works or drama(movie) scripts.


I can't explain this 때문에요 confidently, but, in my opinion, I think some phrases were omitted in the sentence.


너 왜 병원에 입원했어? 감기 때문에(입원했어)요.
너 왜 늦었어? David 때문에(늦었어)요.



When I use the 때문에요, I don't recognise the fact that I drop the phrase like '입원했어-' or '늦었어-'.
However, in particular situation that I face, '감기 때문에요' or David '때문에요' comes more natural to me than '감기 때문에 입원했어요' or 'David 때문에 늦었어요'.


----------



## irani11

Superhero1, thanks! Yes, I know your sentences are all good. It turns out I'm a Korean too^^ I just briefly went through your writing and I think you have the same thoughts about this problem as I had. So from your post, I gather, first, 때문이에요 is correct in that it has a bottom consonant. Second, 때문에요 is also correct in colloquial usage. Then, the original, "미국사람들도 같은 실수를 하기때문에+요" is, I think, a clause not a noun phrase, would this make any difference?
If it was to be a noun phrase, it would be looking like, "because of american's making same mistakes?" and the whole sentence would be, "Because of american's making the same mistakes, I couldn't but laugh.". I think this is weird. 
Anyway, the rule you offered that lies in 이에요/예요 and other critical points you made were so valuable information. I really appreciate your great help!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Superhero1

한국인이라고 하셨으니 한국어로 적겠습니다.


Bold체로 인용된 문장 속의 '때문에요'는 제가 포스팅했던 '때문에요'의 경우로 사용할 수 없습니다.


'때문에요'의 사용은 화자와 청자가 모두 존재해야만 가능합니다.
바꾸어 말하면, 질문이 먼저 선행되고 그에 대한 대답을 할 때, '정보의 생략'과 '존칭(하요체)'이 융합되면서 '때문에요'라는 말이 쓰입니다.

그러나 인용된 문장은 질문에 대한 응답의 상황이 아닌 것 같습니다. 단지 개인의 일상적인 사건을 기술한 문장으로 보입니다.
따라서 해당 문장이 수신자를 염두에 두고 쓰였을지언정, '왜 웃을 수밖에 없었느냐'는 질문이 없었기 때문에
'때문에요'를 사용하는 것은 잘못되었고, '때문이에요'로 쓰는 것이 적합합니다.


----------



## irani11

설명 너무 감사드려요~!
영어로 괜히 써본건 미국인 친구보고 이거 포스트 직접 보라고 말했거든요. ^^;

제가 한번 예문 만들어보면,

<오늘 왜 늦었어요?>

차 고장 때문에요
차 고장 때문이에요

차가 오는 도중에 멈춰버렸기 때문에요
차가 오는 도중에 멈춰버렸기 때문이에요

아, 제가 오늘 늦은건 차가 오는 도중에 멈춰버렸기 때문이에요.
아, 제가 오늘 늦은건 차가 오는 도중에 멈춰버렸기 때문에요.

위에서 첫번째 문장들이 전부 맞는거 같은데요. 젤 마지막 세트의 경우는 왜 그런지 모르겠네요... 
전 이런 느낌으로 본래 질문했던 문장도 '이'가 들어가야한다고 생각했었거든요.

아무튼 명쾌한 설명 너무 고맙습니다 꾸벅.^^


----------



## Superhero1

'아, 제가 오늘 늦은 건 차가 오는 도중에 멈춰 버렸기 때문에요'가 이상하게 느껴지는 이유는


'제가 오늘 늦은 건(이유는)' 이라는 구가 문장에 쓰였기 때문입니다.

'아, 제가 오늘 늦은 건 차가 오는 도중에 멈춰 버렸기 때문에 늦었어요.' 는 '늦었-'이 불필요하게 반복됩니다.


때문에요를 굳이 사용해서 문장을 만든다면, '아, 오는 도중에 차가 멈춰버렸기 때문에요.'가 적당할 것 같습니다.

우리가 말할 때 쓰는 문장은 '아, 오는 길에 차가 멈춰서요.' 가 가장 자연스럽다고 생각합니다.


----------

